# Aladdin: Der Trailer zum Live-Action-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Aladdin: Der Trailer zum Live-Action-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Der Trailer zum Live-Action-Film*


----------



## Atze1881 (13. März 2019)

"Live-Action-Film"...wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? Bei König der Löwen hat es ja auch mit der gängigen Bezeichnung "Realverfilmung" geklappt...


----------



## catze (13. März 2019)

Ich habe die Trickfilme geliebt ,auch wegen der Perfekten Zeichnung der Charaktere UND kein Gesang.Aber das ist absoluter Mist .


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. März 2019)

Und kein Gesang?? Bitte welchen Disney Aladdin hast Du gesehen?


----------



## Krolgosh (13. März 2019)

catze schrieb:


> Ich habe die Trickfilme geliebt ,auch wegen der Perfekten Zeichnung der Charaktere UND kein Gesang.Aber das ist absoluter Mist .



Würde mich auch interessieren was du da gesehen haben willst?


----------



## Memphis_83 (13. März 2019)

Nichts gegen Will Smith, aber warum ist er nicht immer blau


----------



## Krolgosh (13. März 2019)

Beißt sich mit schwarz? 

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll, aber ansehen werde ich ihn mir wohl mit meiner Frau. Beauty and the Beast hat mich auch positiv überrascht.


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2019)

Atze1881 schrieb:


> "Live-Action-Film"...wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? Bei König der Löwen hat es ja auch mit der gängigen Bezeichnung "Realverfilmung" geklappt...


Genau im anderen Thread wird über einen CGI Animationsfilm (Lion King) aber wieder gelästert, dass sich das REALverfilmung nennt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...zenen-aus-der-realverfilmung.html#post9776530


----------



## CastorTolagi (13. März 2019)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Will Smith, aber warum ist er nicht immer blau



Weil es Will Smith ist und Will Smith kann nun mal nur Will Smith spielen.


----------



## Memphis_83 (13. März 2019)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Weil es Will Smith ist und Will Smith kann nun mal nur Will Smith spielen.



Ich musste ja schon lachen, als ich Will Smith gesehen habe! Eigentlich klasse Schauspieler für mich, aber hier...mh naja abwarten^^


----------



## 4thVariety (13. März 2019)

So macht man jeden Disney Film besser:

BluRay/DVD aus dem Player entfernen, Mandy mit Nic Cage rein, fertig.


----------



## catze (13. März 2019)

Die Serie ,nicht den Hauptfilm omg .Ein mDisney ohne schmalziges Gesänge ist ja nicht  .Deswegen liebe ich auch Pixar.Aber in der Serie wurde nicht gesungen was ich klasse fand und im Hauptfilm war es verschmerzbar.Aber das sieht aus wie Bollywood,billig und schnell zusammengeschustert.1 Weltstar  (der wahrscheinlich 80 % der gesamt Gagen absahnt )und der Rest irgendwo zusammengesucht


----------



## Lotto (13. März 2019)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Will Smith, aber warum ist er nicht immer blau



Wenn du dir im Trailer die Stellen anguckst wo er blau ist: da sieht man die CGI-Unnatürlichkeit (jetzt unabhängig davon das er blau ist). Ohne CGI wirkt er halt, oh Wunder, realer. Das macht ihn für das Publikum nahbarer bzw. sympathischer.
Ansonsten wirds halt ein Disney-Film. Anscheind ist tatsächlich drin was drauf steht. Wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> So macht man jeden Disney Film besser:
> 
> BluRay/DVD aus dem Player entfernen, Mandy mit Nic Cage rein, fertig.


Fand den etwas verstörend


----------



## Jabberwocky (22. März 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn du dir im Trailer die Stellen anguckst wo er blau ist: da sieht man die CGI-Unnatürlichkeit (jetzt unabhängig davon das er blau ist). Ohne CGI wirkt er halt, oh Wunder, realer. Das macht ihn für das Publikum nahbarer bzw. sympathischer.
> Ansonsten wirds halt ein Disney-Film. Anscheind ist tatsächlich drin was drauf steht. Wer hätte das gedacht.


Abwarten. Im Zeichentrickfilm gibt es ja auch Szenen wo Genie nicht blau ist, da er sich als Mensch ausgibt. Vielleicht war dies Zufälligerweise gerade diese Szene.


----------

